

Dot Match – Android Game - purgified
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.purgified.dotmatch

======
purgified
Our second game is finally released! You are the leader of five unique dots,
and your goal is to lead the dots to victory by matching the big ring's color
with the dots.

We learnt from our previous game and have improved our game based on the
wonderful feedback we've gotten! We focused on simple yet stunning background
graphics, sounds effects, and background music.

Do let us know what you think!

~~~
jcr
If you want avoid your game promotion submissions being flagged as spam, then
you should do a "Show HN" post to indicate you want feedback on your project
or startup. The "Show HN" submissions are listed under the "show" link in the
top menu. The rules for doing "Show HN" submissions are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

